# Axiom Un-Ocularis (pic heavy)



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I really like the Axiom from Simple Shot. I do not, however, like the ocularis system. I just prefer a flat fork tip. Recently I was inspired by the man, the myth, the legend: SLING-N-SHOT to do some surgery on my Axiom to see if I couldn't mod it more to my liking, here are my results. 

I cut the top of the rings off and used JB Weld Plastic Weld putty to fill in the remaining holes. Some sanding and BAM! I now have flat top forks on that comfy Axiom frame  

If anyone has any questions feel free to ask and I will do my best to answer them


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice! That JB Weld is no joke!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Mo, that cleaned up nice man! Great mod!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great job! Looks awesome!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice!
I like the way your cuts left the original grooves on the sides. That should be all you need!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That made a nice frame. Good job


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> I really like the Axiom from Simple Shot. I do not, however, like the ocularis system. I just prefer a flat fork tip. Recently I was inspired by the man, the myth, the legend: SLING-N-SHOT to do some surgery on my Axiom to see if I couldn't mod it more to my liking, here are my results.
> 
> I cut the top of the rings off and used JB Weld Plastic Weld putty to fill in the remaining holes. Some sanding and BAM! I now have flat top forks on that comfy Axiom frame
> 
> ...


Maybe some black paint will do the trick


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Take a direct overhead pic of that thing on 1/4" graph paper and I'll make you one out of shedua!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Cool mod. Better than throwing the frame in the trash... These plugs are, well, a pita. I have a Beanflip with these useless plugs, it's the only frame I don't shoot...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

JB weld is an amazing agent,have used it to repair some stuff,that is Still repaired 20 years later,lol


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

What is the problem with Ocularis. plugs? I have never had/used them


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have no real issue with the plugs, just didn't like the rounded fork tips.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

round tips take some getting used too,i learned on a fidget shooter and then the jelly bean became one of my faves,l
the plugs are ok,they do work well in the fidget shooters,if you leave the outer bearing ring in the frame


----------

